# Hilfe - Adobe Mpeg Encoder - Kein Bild



## Bluebo (25. Mai 2004)

Hi Profies,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Wollte gestern ein Video encodieren,
seit dem sitze ich am Rechner und bekomme die Kriese. (Google, Google, Google) 

zum Problem:

Wenn ich aus Premiere 6.5 mit dem Adobe Mpeg Encoder das Movie exportiere,
dann erhalte ich als Resultat das gewünschte Videofile! So weit, so gut! 
Aber nur leider fehlen die Bild Informationen - Ton ist vorhanden 
(das gilt für jeden Player,auch powerdvd).

Nun gut, einige von euch werden vielleicht sagen wollen, installiere doch 
mal evtl. die Codecs die nicht vorhanden sind.
Nein, alles schon getan! Funktioniert nicht!

Ich habe sämtlich Codecs und codecs-Packs ausprobiert!

Auch das mehrmalige neu installieren des Adobe Mpeg Encoders blieb erfolglos! 

Windows Media Player 9 - Fehlermeldung:

-Initialzation Error - This software requires installation of certain device drivers and a reboot
before running. Please reboot or reinstall the software.

die Meldung war gestern dann auch auf einmal da!

Ich habe keine Ahnung was damit gemeint ist!

Dann heute Morgen habe ich den Media player noch mal neu installiert.

Der Witz an der ganzen sache ist, wenn ich in Premiere einen anderen Encoder 
nehme z.B. Ligos - Lxs Mpeg encoder, dann geht es mehr oder weniger!
Aber dieser Encoder hat noch andere Probleme, auf die ich nicht weiter eingehen will, 
und deshalb auch nicht nutzen möchte.

ich kann mich daran erinnern, das der Adobe Mpeg Encoder vor der Neuinstallertion von Windows XP pro funktiert hat.
vielleicht liegt es auch an den Service - Packs!?

Ich bitte euch dringend um Hilfe!


----------



## Bluebo (25. Mai 2004)

*Lösung des Problems!*

Hi Profies!

Hat sich erledigt! Hab die Lösung gefunden 

Nach dem Formatieren ging es! 
Ich werde wohl nie erfahren wo dran es lag.

Trotz alle dem, vielen Dank!


----------

